# 555 hydraulics



## ku4ns (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a Ford 555B and the loader stopped going up and down, but all the other hydraulics work fine. The bucket will roll and the 4 in one portion opens and closes fine. Did I break something inside the control? I'm looking for ideas how to fix this.
John


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds as if you may have a blown o-ring somewhere in the control block. Just to verify the unlikely has not happened, have you checked to ensure none of the control linkages have come loose?


----------



## ku4ns (Oct 15, 2007)

*hydraulics*

Thanks. That makes sense. I pulled the cover and all the linkage is in good shape and it worked, and then it didn't, so something failed internally. I never have taken one of the valve assemblies apart, can you take the valve out and replace it or the oring?
John


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Is your loader control valve a 2 or 3 spool assembly?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

On second thought you can look HERE and see if you can look up the parts or kit you need. I didn't see a kit for either control valve but I bet if you call you local New Holland dealer, the part guy can find you a rebuild kit for your control valve. He will probably need your machines serial number.


----------



## ku4ns (Oct 15, 2007)

It has three controls. One to raise and lower the bucket, one to roll the bucket and one to open and close it.
John


----------

